# Processing time: Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa



## joelhunt (Oct 15, 2012)

Guys, My EOI have been successful. I would like to know how long did it take for any of you guys from lodging the main application and getting your PR. In the official website, its published as 6 months. But if you have received sny quicker, pls let me know the time frame.
Many Thanks in advance


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

joelhunt said:


> Guys, My EOI have been successful. I would like to know how long did it take for any of you guys from lodging the main application and getting your PR. In the official website, its published as 6 months. But if you have received sny quicker, pls let me know the time frame.
> Many Thanks in advance


Mine was:

Lodgement Date: 01.Oct.2012
Visa Grant: 06.Nov.2012

Pretty quick I should say... :clap2:


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

joelhunt said:


> Guys, My EOI have been successful. I would like to know how long did it take for any of you guys from lodging the main application and getting your PR. In the official website, its published as 6 months. But if you have received sny quicker, pls let me know the time frame.
> Many Thanks in advance


If you provide all requested documents at the time of application you may get your visa in as little as 3 weeks. Otherwise it usually depends on how quickly you can provide everything. 
If you apply offshore and your medicals get referred to the MOC (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth) then this may cause a delay of up to 2 months.


----------



## shaijasa2 (Nov 26, 2012)

*Entry date for PR under visa 189*

hi guys,

had a query. once you are granted PR under Vusa 189, what is the latest date by which one has to enter in Australia. I think its specified in the visa grant letter. But if some one can give first hand information if its 6 months, 8 months or more.



AnneChristina said:


> If you provide all requested documents at the time of application you may get your visa in as little as 3 weeks. Otherwise it usually depends on how quickly you can provide everything.
> If you apply offshore and your medicals get referred to the MOC (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth) then this may cause a delay of up to 2 months.


----------



## joelhunt (Oct 15, 2012)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> Mine was:
> 
> Lodgement Date: 01.Oct.2012
> Visa Grant: 06.Nov.2012
> ...


WOW!! that's amazingly quick. These dates you have provided is for the main visa application after the EOI is accepted. Right?

Can you also please let me know how much time it took for getting your EOI accepted?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

shaijasa2 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> had a query. once you are granted PR under Vusa 189, what is the latest date by which one has to enter in Australia. I think its specified in the visa grant letter. But if some one can give first hand information if its 6 months, 8 months or more.


Generally the initial entry date must take place within 1 year of the earliest of PCCs or medicals. Basically all those docs are valid for 1 year & you must make the initial entry before any of those docs expires.


----------



## msrama (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Would like to know on processing time for skills assessment now. how long does it take only for skills assessment. I have submitted last week


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

msrama said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would like to know on processing time for skills assessment now. how long does it take only for skills assessment. I have submitted last week


I am not sure if it's the same for all assessing bodies. I can only speak for ACS. Their website says approx. 12 weeks but I got my result in 4 weeks time.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

msrama said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would like to know on processing time for skills assessment now. how long does it take only for skills assessment. I have submitted last week


There is no standardized TAT for skills assessment, different agencies doing it have different timeline... As fas as I know, VETASESS takes the longest.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

joelhunt said:


> WOW!! that's amazingly quick. These dates you have provided is for the main visa application after the EOI is accepted. Right?
> 
> Can you also please let me know how much time it took for getting your EOI accepted?


Hello, yes the dates I have provided is from visa payment/submission of application to visa grant.

We were given an invitation to apply for a visa less than a week after we submitted our EOI.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> Hello, yes the dates I have provided is from visa payment/submission of application to visa grant.
> 
> We were given an invitation to apply for a visa less than a week after we submitted our EOI.


I assume you are an offshore applicant rite?


----------



## praveen_1900 (Dec 11, 2012)

hi people,

i had a question. when u lodge your visa, u need to make the application payment only by credit card??

R there any alternative way of doing??

Bcoz in india i don think so we get a credit card limit of abt 2,00,000..

If anyone have done it before , please let me know.. PLease..


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

praveen_1900 said:


> hi people,
> 
> i had a question. when u lodge your visa, u need to make the application payment only by credit card??
> 
> ...


You can only pay by credit or debit card. Visa & MasterCard are accepted. There are many people who faced similar issues; you could either use someone else's card who has a sufficient limit, or you could talk to you bank to increase your limit (this might particularly work if it's a debit card).


----------



## loka1282 (Dec 26, 2012)

joelhunt said:


> Guys, My EOI have been successful. I would like to know how long did it take for any of you guys from lodging the main application and getting your PR. In the official website, its published as 6 months. But if you have received sny quicker, pls let me know the time frame.
> Many Thanks in advance


Hi JoelHunt! COngrats for a successful EOI...I am a newbie to this Australia skilled Independent visa..I would like to know about the process..could you please share here about how you submitted the EOI..documents ...etc? That would be very helpful..

Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

loka1282 said:


> Hi JoelHunt! COngrats for a successful EOI...I am a newbie to this Australia skilled Independent visa..I would like to know about the process..could you please share here about how you submitted the EOI..documents ...etc? That would be very helpful..
> 
> Thanks


Hi loka,
once you have completed your skills assessment and your IELTS test you can just go ahead and lodge the EoI. You won't have to provide any documents at that time; you only need your assessment details (date & ref number), your IELTS details (date, score, TRN number) and your passport details.
Good luck!


----------



## loka1282 (Dec 26, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi loka,
> once you have completed your skills assessment and your IELTS test you can just go ahead and lodge the EoI. You won't have to provide any documents at that time; you only need your assessment details (date & ref number), your IELTS details (date, score, TRN number) and your passport details.
> Good luck!


Hi Anne,

Thank you very much for your reply...By saying "Skills assesssment" do you mean getting assessed by the authorities (the Australian associations that assess and check if our qualification is there in SOL) which is found on the Immigration website??


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

loka1282 said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply...By saying "Skills assesssment" do you mean getting assessed by the authorities (the Australian associations that assess and check if our qualification is there in SOL) which is found on the Immigration website??


The assessment from the assessing authority for the relevant occupation on the SOL http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1.pdf

Which job code do you want to apply for? Did you get your qualifications already assessed?


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

I'm planning to go for medicals by next week.

Please clarify / correct the below points regarding Medicals for 189 in India:

1. I have to carry filled Form-26 and Form-160.
(I couldn't find any link between these forms and my visa application, because there is no column to mention either TRN or file number   )

2. Passport Photocopies of first and last page along with original passport, recent pp photos.

3. Can anyone give me a hint of approximate fees 

4. Approximate time taken by hospital to upload details

Any other prerequisites or precautions to be taken care.

Regards,
MSK


----------



## loka1282 (Dec 26, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> The assessment from the assessing authority for the relevant occupation on the SOL
> 
> Which job code do you want to apply for? Did you get your qualifications already assessed?


Hi Anne,

Not yet! I am yet to do that and also give my IELTS exam...one more important thing..I have a Masters level QUalification from UK in a particular domain. However, I don't have the work experience in that same domain. If I consider my Education (Qualification) it is very closely related to the occupations on the SOL. However, my work is not listed in the SOL. Would the assessing authorities still consider my case? 

Also, with regard to IELTS which test should I take? General Training (or) Academic??


----------



## Metrobus (Dec 28, 2012)

> Also, with regard to IELTS which test should I take? General Training (or) Academic??


To be eligible to SkillSelect I think you can take either General Training or Academic.
But note some skills assessment authorities requires Academic IELTS results to get pass.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

praveen_1900 said:


> hi people,
> 
> i had a question. when u lodge your visa, u need to make the application payment only by credit card??
> 
> ...


Yes we do get credit card with that limit. I paid it. 

You have an option of paying through debit card as well..as they are MasterCard/VISA ase well..


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

mskksm14 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I'm planning to go for medicals by next week.
> 
> ...


Hi MSK,

If you have got request from DIAC to submit medicals then they might have gave you a link/file listing authorised clinics in each city where meds can be done.

If you want to do it beforehand please ask some fellow expats where to get in your city. I dont have the list right now but you can find it on internet.

Then you call up that clinic and ask them what all docs they need. Passport would be must....I was asked only this in Mumbai. The cost was around 1700 something per person, dont remember exact figure though.

They uploaded the details in around 3-6 days....Me and my wife filled some online form there itself and it could be the forms what are you saying. Check with the clinic.

I dont know whether this process has been changed or not...I got 175 pr visa. But I dont think there should be much difference. Please verify with other people or wait for CO's request.

It should not be a problem if you are a normal fit person. Not a precise reply I know, but it can be done easily.


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

hi..

Its been almost 5 weeks since we lodged application for visa subclass 189 and till now we have not received any email for case officer allocation.

Invitation received - 15th November 2012
Visa Applied and fee receipt received by DIAC - 1 December 2012

We have submitted all our documents(Medicals, IELTS, Police certificate). 
Also would like to know inputs on the processing time and also is anyone else waiting for case officer to be allocated.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

shabanasafa said:


> hi..
> 
> Its been almost 5 weeks since we lodged application for visa subclass 189 and till now we have not received any email for case officer allocation.
> 
> ...


Cud be due to holidays processing is slow...put a mail as gentle reminder and wait patiently


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> hi..
> 
> Its been almost 5 weeks since we lodged application for visa subclass 189 and till now we have not received any email for case officer allocation.
> 
> ...


Hi..

Can you please share in how much time you got the invitation after EOI submission..
I have alos logged my EOI 14th Jan & as per my profile i m getting 60 points.

Thanks


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> hi..
> 
> Its been almost 5 weeks since we lodged application for visa subclass 189 and till now we have not received any email for case officer allocation.
> 
> ...


I have been waiting since 30 Nov, all docs submitted. :ranger:


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello People,

I would like to have some additional information...I would like to know is there any official visa guide for Skilled Independent (189) that how to complete your visa application and which particular documents will be required while submitting the visa application...

Secondly Is Medical or Police clearance some thing that you need to provide while initiating a visa application or these are required at a later stage when requested by case officer....?

Looking forward to hear from you soon,

Regards,
Naveed


----------



## ammad1258 (Oct 13, 2011)

justmailjoseph said:


> I have been waiting since 30 Nov, all docs submitted. :ranger:


I have been waiting for Octber 24, 2012


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

joelhunt said:


> Guys, My EOI have been successful. I would like to know how long did it take for any of you guys from lodging the main application and getting your PR. In the official website, its published as 6 months. But if you have received sny quicker, pls let me know the time frame.
> Many Thanks in advance


lodgement date 23rd Nov 2012 
Visa grant date 18th Jan 2013..

if you give all the documents they processes it very soon....the process is very transparent and simple...all the best


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello Friends,

After recieving invitation recently, I have just gone through 189 E-visa Application and found some observations which deliberately needs your attention please...I would like to discuss them individually one by one,.

1. I have two Degrees for my Nominated Occupation...One is MSC (Hons) (2 year) and other is BSc (Hons) (4 year)...I have got 5 years of employment experience but after my BSc (Honors)...Now i have mentioned MSc (Hons) as my highiest Degree Qualification in Educational history section of EVISA application...My Question is that Will DIAC consider my BSc (Honors) Degree as it is equivelent to the Australian Bachelor Degree which is requirement for my nominated occupation and would there fore grant me points for employment experience of 5 years as well OR it will consider MSc (Hons) Degree in which case, my employment experience would get reduced to less than 5 years...?

2. There is not enough space available for writing my Full Designation and also the Employer name and i have to cut it short...It is also the case with Job Duties section where there is a space of just 2 Job Duties WHERE AS i have 14 JD's...Will the CO go for uploaded detailed document in order to get full understanding or there is any way out in order to expand that space...Please comment...?

3. Can a Visa application without Visa Charges of 3060 AUD be submitted alone or it is a pre requisite condition for the application to be submitted...I mean will the submit button work out with out paying the said visa charge?

4. If i go for the scanning of original / coloured documents, then will i still need attestation Or Not...?

5. I have completed 17/17 steps in Evisa application But till then, I was not able to find any option of uploading supporting documents...?

Please share your expertise in this regard as all of you almost have been to this procedure and your assistance will make quiet easier to understand all the pending confusions...?

Looking forward for your comment,

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello Friends,

After recieving invitation recently, I have just gone through 189 E-visa Application and found some observations which deliberately needs your attention please...I would like to discuss them individually one by one,.

1. I have two Degrees for my Nominated Occupation...One is MSC (Hons) (2 year) and other is BSc (Hons) (4 year)...I have got 5 years of employment experience but after my BSc (Honors)...Now i have mentioned MSc (Hons) as my highiest Degree Qualification in Educational history section of EVISA application...My Question is that Will DIAC consider my BSc (Honors) Degree as it is equivelent to the Australian Bachelor Degree which is requirement for my nominated occupation and would there fore grant me points for employment experience of 5 years as well OR it will consider MSc (Hons) Degree in which case, my employment experience would get reduced to less than 5 years...?

2. There is not enough space available for writing my Full Designation and also the Employer name and i have to cut it short...It is also the case with Job Duties section where there is a space of just 2 Job Duties WHERE AS i have 14 JD's...Will the CO go for uploaded detailed document in order to get full understanding or there is any way out in order to expand that space...Please comment...?

3. Can a Visa application without Visa Charges of 3060 AUD be submitted alone or it is a pre requisite condition for the application to be submitted...I mean will the submit button work out with out paying the said visa charge?

4. If i go for the scanning of original / coloured documents, then will i still need attestation Or Not...?

5. I have completed 17/17 steps in Evisa application But till then, I was not able to find any option of uploading supporting documents...?

Please share your expertise in this regard as all of you almost have been to this procedure and your assistance will make quiet easier to understand all the pending confusions...?

Looking forward for your comment,

Regards,


----------



## harraj (Mar 7, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> If you provide all requested documents at the time of application you may get your visa in as little as 3 weeks. Otherwise it usually depends on how quickly you can provide everything.
> If you apply offshore and your medicals get referred to the MOC (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth) then this may cause a delay of up to 2 months.


Hey AnneChristina,

I have given all the documents including PCC and Medicals. My medicals are also finalized a week ago ... but still no sign of grant letter... any idea why it is taking so long?


----------



## kaleemullah.cma (Apr 29, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> Generally the initial entry date must take place within 1 year of the earliest of PCCs or medicals. Basically all those docs are valid for 1 year & you must make the initial entry before any of those docs expires.


Dear Anne Christian,

I am in desire of immigration to Australia and i have come to know that my qualification and skills under the catagorey of sub class 189 as an accountant will be assessed by CPA/ICAA/IPA.

Kinldy guide me what assessing authority is best for assessment.

With thanks


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

kaleemullah.cma said:


> Dear Anne Christian,
> 
> I am in desire of immigration to Australia and i have come to know that my qualification and skills under the catagorey of sub class 189 as an accountant will be assessed by CPA/ICAA/IPA.
> 
> ...


Hi kaleemullah,
generally it really doesn't matter which assessing authority you use. On the one hand you may want to consider whether you want to join any of the associations once you are in Australia (the migration assessment can be used for your program application) and on the other hand you may want to consider timelines & costs:

ICAA:
standard processing: 2 - 4 weeks; $400
fast track: 1 - 2 weeks; $450

CPA:
standard processing: approx. 4 weeks, $475

IPA:
standard processing: 2 - 4 weeks; $450

Note: There may be additional charges if you need to get experience assessed; not sure about that.

Also, if you are not sure whether you qualify or not, people here said that IPA is is more lenient when it comes to the assessment.

I personally chose ICAA because I would like to work for one of the big 4 accounting firms and they all use ICAA, but again, it's totally up to you.


----------



## kaleemullah.cma (Apr 29, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi kaleemullah,
> generally it really doesn't matter which assessing authority you use. On the one hand you may want to consider whether you want to join any of the associations once you are in Australia (the migration assessment can be used for your program application) and on the other hand you may want to consider timelines & costs:
> 
> ICAA:
> ...


I am very grate ful for your information. 

kindly do me a favour what does mean "*comparable qualifications*"?

If i am not taking too much time of you.


----------



## kaleemullah.cma (Apr 29, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi kaleemullah,
> generally it really doesn't matter which assessing authority you use. On the one hand you may want to consider whether you want to join any of the associations once you are in Australia (the migration assessment can be used for your program application) and on the other hand you may want to consider timelines & costs:
> 
> ICAA:
> ...



Dear Anne Charistina,

The details of my qualifications and certifications are, 

•	(B.Com) Bachelors of Commerce 2002
•	(PFA) Public and Finance Accountant 2010
•	(E- MBA Finance)	Exe - Manager of Business administration	2010
•	(CMA) Cost and Management Accountant 2012
•	(M.Com) Master of Commerce (by HEC) 2012	

Along with these qualifications, I have also more than 8 years full time paid job experience in the field of accounts, audit and finance since May 2005 to date.

•	If I present my professional degree (CMA) for assessment, which was passed in 2012 then I finds my qualifications easily accessed by IPA/CPA/ICAA as comparable qualifications to graduation level or core knowledge areas as specified by DIAC.

Now, what will be the assessment of my professional experience or skills? Because it will remain only of 1 year and then I am out of immigration under this point system class (189) because the minimum criteria is a relevant experience of 3 or more years.

There is a hope if,

•	I use my academic qualification (Bachelor in commerce – B.Com) and 2 year Post graduate certificate in Cost and Management Accounting from ICMAP (Foundation & Professional Level) as additional qualifications, which was passed in 2008 then I can find myself in this game. Then my professional experience will also be considered more than 5 years.

The details of my passed subjects are,

Bachelors of Commerce – (B.Com) 
University of the Punjab	(Recognized by HEC - higher education commission of Pakistan) 
2 year Graduation (2000 - 2002): 

1.	Principal of Accounting 
2.	Banking, Currency and Finance 
3.	Business Mathematics and Statistics 
4.	Economics 
5.	Business Taxation 
6.	Business Law
7.	Fundamentals of Cost Accounting
8.	Advanced Accounting 
9.	Auditing

Cost and Management Accountant (CMA - ICMAP)
Institute of Cost and Management Accounts of Pakistan (ICMAP) – recognized by HEC.
2 year Post Graduation (2003 - 2008):

1.	Fundamentals of Financial Accounting
2.	Business Economics
3.	Business Laws
4.	Financial Accounting
5.	Management Information Systems
6.	Industrial and Commercial Laws
7.	Fundamentals of Cost and Management Accounting
8.	Business Mathematics and Statistics
9.	Introduction to Information Technology
10.	Business Taxation
11.	Cost and Management Accounting – Performance appraisal
12.	Advanced Financial Accounting & Analysis
13.	Corporate Laws & Secretarial Practices

I look forward for your kind consideration, cooperation and recommendations.

Thanks in advance.

Kaleem


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Kaleem,
to be honest, I'm not quite sure how I would go about it & I would prob give your chosen assessing authority a call to discuss your options.

Generally I would assume that even if you get all degrees assessed, they should establish a point in time when you crossed the threshold to be considered "qualified" and count all experience from that time on. However, I'm not sure whether they really work that thorough.

If you just get your B.Com + 2008 post-grad assessed it seems to increase the chances of getting 5 years of experience acknowledged, but it also increases the risk of not being assessed positively at all.

I'm sorry I can't really tell you whether your degrees meet the eligibility criteria or not. You should look through your syllabi and see whether you studied at least 9 out of the 12 core knowledge areas. If you are confident that the first 2 degrees cover everything I would prob only get those degrees assessed; if you are not sure I would prob get everything assessed. But again, call the assessing authority and ask them how they handle the work experience with multiple degrees.


----------



## kaleemullah.cma (Apr 29, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Kaleem,
> to be honest, I'm not quite sure how I would go about it & I would prob give your chosen assessing authority a call to discuss your options.
> 
> Generally I would assume that even if you get all degrees assessed, they should establish a point in time when you crossed the threshold to be considered "qualified" and count all experience from that time on. However, I'm not sure whether they really work that thorough.
> ...


Hi Anne Christina,

I am very thankful for your cooperation and reply; yes I will try positively from any assessing authority for criteria evaluation of qualifications or core knowledge areas.

On the other hand I think I must go for a consultant. Unfortunately in Pakistan I did not find any reliable consultant in my case. 

Will u please guide me and provide me contact of any other senior member or consultant, which will easily familiar in my case?

Please also confirm me, 

1.	What kind of IELTS Test is required? i.e. (Academic / General)
2.	Is it compulsory that IELTS Test must be passed with 7 bands in all, before applying for assessment of qualification?

Once again I am very grateful for your time and consideration.

Best regards,

Kaleem


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

kaleemullah.cma said:


> Hi Anne Christina,
> 
> I am very thankful for your cooperation and reply; yes I will try positively from any assessing authority for criteria evaluation of qualifications or core knowledge areas.
> 
> ...


Hi Kaleem,
I'm sorry, I don't know any consultant that I could recommend. Here are some other threads that are extremely active; many questions have probably been answered already or alternatively you could post your questions there:

EOI submitted club

Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO)

189 & 190 invitation holders

Immigration time for Pakistani's


Regarding the IELTS Test, you need the academic test for the skills assessment, and you can submit either academic or general training for the visa application. To be assessed as an Accountant you must have a score of 7 in each component of the test (i.e. you must send this test result to the assessing authority. If you do not have 7 each you won't get a positive skills assessment)


----------



## kaleemullah.cma (Apr 29, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Kaleem,
> I'm sorry, I don't know any consultant that I could recommend. Here are some other threads that are extremely active; many questions have probably been answered already or alternatively you could post your questions there:
> 
> EOI submitted club
> ...


Dear Anne Christiana,

What u say or recomend if i go to VETASSES for assessment of my qualifications and experience and choose occupation "Internal Auditor"?

Still IELTS with 7 band in each is required before assessment.

Thanks

Kaleem


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

*abt PCC*

Guys one quick-one, since all of you are waiting for visa now, you must have gone through this phase and may have answer of my question. i was in South Africa 6 year back, do i need to still get PCC done from there as well? I heard someone saying, it's only required to get PCC from countries where you have stayed in last 5 years, urgently need this info, please reply...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

kaleemullah.cma said:


> Dear Anne Christiana,
> 
> What u say or recomend if i go to VETASSES for assessment of my qualifications and experience and choose occupation "Internal Auditor"?
> 
> ...


Not sure whether you would pass the assessment as an internal auditor, but generally Vetassess does not require an English test. You will nonetheless require an IELTS of 6 across all bands for the visa application.


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

It is last 10 years not 5.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

ahmed84 said:


> It is last 10 years not 5.


thx ahmed84


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

I am having this issue - when i attach documents in evisa status changes for some of them from recommended to required but not to received. Anyone else had the issue. I am worried why it is not showing some documents as received. Thanks!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> I am having this issue - when i attach documents in evisa status changes for some of them from recommended to required but not to received. Anyone else had the issue. I am worried why it is not showing some documents as received. Thanks!


It's nothing to worry about... small system bug. For some people it changes the status to received immediately, and for others the CO will have to do it manually. All good!


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Christina - thank you so much for the reply. You have been the best resource through out this application process. Thank you so much!!!

Many regards.


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

sunny81 said:


> Christina - thank you so much for the reply. You have been the best resource through out this application process. Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Many regards.


is it mandatory to get 7 in all modules for a system analyst position. I mean if 1 has points in other areas ....can this can be considered less than 7 ? or is it mandatory 7 no matter what !! and also there are 2 types of IELTS, so which one should we opt for, general or academic, I guess its general right as we are not studying MS or any UNI. which one is easier any idea ? Please suggest.

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## mrmb (Aug 21, 2013)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> Hello, yes the dates I have provided is from visa payment/submission of application to visa grant.
> 
> We were given an invitation to apply for a visa less than a week after we submitted our EOI.


Hello - just thought I'd mention this - on the SkillSelect website, there's a "Reports" tab (immi.gov.au.skills/skillselect/) which has info on the exact dates they give out invites and also how low a point score they gave out for the previous invitation round. 

At the moment they're doing invites every 1st and 3rd Monday of the month - so if you get in before midnight of the next date (Sydney Time), you should get an invite that round (depending on your point-score ... i.e. you may not get an invite the first time if you have only 60 points).


----------



## mrmb (Aug 21, 2013)

sheravanan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> i applied 189 visa on 11 April , CO : 04 May, Still waiting for Grant.
> since then no reply from CO. I am really waiting for the grant.
> ...


Hi there - if you have a Case Officer, they should have given you a direct email to that person where you can communicate with that person directly? Is your CO not responding to your emails? If so, I would call DIAC to inquire. 

Best of Luck!


----------



## mrmb (Aug 21, 2013)

*Processing Time - Canadian High School Teacher's Experience*

Hello 

I've been using this website to get lots of helpful info about the 189 visa process, so I thought I'd pass on what I've learned so far and perhaps someone will find it helpful. 

- I applied as a Secondary school teacher. AITSL assessment took the most time (14 weeks + 3 weeks shipping time Oz to Canada). 

- After submitting my EIO I got an invite the next available invitation round - (posted on SkillSelect in "Reports" tab... note, you need to apply before midnight Sydney time to make the next invite round)

- I applied for the 189 visa two days later (17 July 2013) and am currently waiting to be assigned a Case Officer. The website also notes that this allocation timeline is "within 8 weeks of lodgement" at the moment (immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm) 

- *Tip:* from what I've experienced, I would submit my EIO as soon as possible. Because I waited until I had my (AITSL) skills assessment done, I'm waiting any extra 2+ months. 
- After you are given your invitation, you have 6 weeks to actually apply for the visa. As well, once you do apply for the visa, it takes an additional 8 weeks before anyone looks at your file, giving you plenty of time to organize all the documents / medicals etc needed. AND, if for some reason you don't have your documents in order by the time your CO asks for them, you can provide evidence that you're attempting to obtain them, giving you extra time to submit. 

- I'm unsure if this is the best route for everyone, but, if you are wanting to speed up the processing time, and you believe you'll pass all the assessments/ English test/ Police Checks/ & Medicals, I would submit my EIO asap and as soon as you get your invite to apply, do that immediately as well. 

I hope this was helpful! ... there's also another person who was very helpful and detailed about their experience with the 189 visa at: pr4oz.blogspot.ca/p/documents-that-you-upload-appear-under.html

(sorry, I'm a nubi, so I cannot post the links properly, you'll need to copy/paste the links).

Thanks for reading... I hope some of you find this helpful! Best of Luck and hope you get downunder soon mates!

 mrmb


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I have some questions about subclass 189 Independent PR. In my case my wife is 189 applicant and I am dependent. 

I have some questions, I request sombody to reply this.

1. Can the dependent spouse independently work in Australia or whether dependent will have some restriction (of any type) on employment.

2. I understand that the applicant as well as dependents have to do stamping in Australia at the same time. Can applicant return to home country (for some duration) after stamping and dependent continue to search a job in australia. (I am thinking of sending back my wife and child till the time. I get some job, so that initial cost will be low)

3. Whether dependent need applicant during any future steps such as bank account opening, medicare registration or anything alse where applicants presence might be mandatory.

4. Whether the child can avail the same cost of schooling (as citizenship) or is there difference.

5. Whether the citizenship 2 years duration is counted based on applicants employment duration in Australia.

Is there any website where such detail info is available.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Mode of payment*



praveen_1900 said:


> hi people,
> 
> i had a question. when u lodge your visa, u need to make the application payment only by credit card??
> 
> ...



Dear Praveen,
You can also make a payment by forex card. You generally get forex card from major private banks in India. You need not have an account. SImply give them a cheque and your invitation letter recd from Govt of Australia. 
Make payment with the forex card.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## omveee (Sep 5, 2013)

*Hi all*

I have applied for PR visa 189 on 10/feb/2014. case officer allocated 04/Mar/2014. Submitted all documents as requested. Waiting for outcome


----------



## sazzadur (Apr 7, 2014)

I have lodged the application (sub category 189) in February 2013, and still have not received anything. Whenever I contact with them, they reply that it is under process 




Tas Burrfoot said:


> Mine was:
> 
> Lodgement Date: 01.Oct.2012
> Visa Grant: 06.Nov.2012
> ...


----------



## sazzadur (Apr 7, 2014)

I have lodged the application (sub category 189) in February 2013, and have not received anything yet. Whenever I contact with them, they reply that it is under process


----------



## PRAFMADH (Dec 14, 2012)

*skill assessment date*

Hello,

my skill assessment is expiring after 24 months on 24th Oct 2014. 

does the skill assessment should be valid at the time submitting EOI or lodging visa class 189?

I tried to searching for answers on immigration website and this forum too, but could not get any answers.

Thanks for your time for replying.


----------



## sunnyalt (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello, 

Can anyone help?

How long subclass 189 takes to process without work experience. 

My timeline is as follow:

ACS skill assessment (261313): 15/03/2013

IELTS: (04/12/2013) L 7.5, R: 7.0, W: 7.0, S: 7.0

EOI submitted: 05/12/2013

Invitation to apply: 24th March 2014

Visa Applied: 03rd April 2014

Case Officer: ???

Visa Grant: ???

What is the current processing time (Actual NOT standard published) without working experience???


----------



## visitkangaroos (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I am preparing documents to upload to my Visa application. Need a little help preparing them.

1. Which pdf software I can use to highlight part of the scanned documents like bank statements.
2. Which software I can use for creating something like "Table of Contents" so that it makes easier for the CO to navigate to a particular document.
3. Also, the documents checklist I got ask me to provide certified copy of your Skills Assessment issued by the relevant skills assessment body. So do I need to get my ACS results notarized.

For the first 2 I tried few things but could not get it working, so it will be nice if someone can reply to this now so that I can complete it, today being holiday.


----------



## phoenixAdept (Jun 22, 2013)

Regarding the Police Checks, I have lived in three different countries (for my studies) apart from my home country, so will I require a certificate from all three plus one from my home country?

How do you get this certificate made? And what is it required to say?

Thanks.


----------



## phoenixAdept (Jun 22, 2013)

^^ *bump*

Anyone have an answer to my above question? Thanks.


----------



## s_saad1988 (Jun 3, 2014)

phoenixAdept said:


> ^^ *bump*
> 
> Anyone have an answer to my above question? Thanks.


It depends on the duration you lived for in those countries. Usually if you lived somewhere for 12 months, they ask for PCC. For certain countries it can be six months minimum duration for PCC requirement. 

Also check at the Immi gov AU website, under the 189 category there is section for police clearance. There everything is clearly stated. 

Hope it helps. 

Cheers


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Sunny,

Did you get the CO assigned or still waiting??

Thanks



sunnyalt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> ...


----------



## sunnyalt (Apr 13, 2014)

nancyk said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> Did you get the CO assigned or still waiting??
> 
> Thanks


I got the processing team but not the case officer  they just asked me to complete one page of Form 80.


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

ohh okk.. All the best!! I got the invitation on 23rd June.. I was checking how long does it take for Assigning CO.. Is it dependent on the points and category in which you have applied.. I have applied in 261313 with 60 points..


----------



## vondool (Nov 28, 2014)

*Timeline*

Hi,

I think the processing time varies depending on some situations. I have applied in January 2014 for 189 with 70 points, but still didn't get the visa. So you see, points don't even matter. If I query my CO, the only answer is, it is under processing.

What I understood from the department is, there are some checks like medical, security, and may be on educational/experience which are given to other agencies. These checks vary from one country (of residence) to other. So it is not always the 3 month that is mentioned in the timeline website. There is no status update in the meantime - only status is 'application is under processing. please wait'. So have to wait.


----------



## sekharbabug (Dec 31, 2014)

*Skilled Immigrant 189 Visa*

Hi All

Please make sometime to guide me in going about the Visa Process for Skilled Independent 189.

1. I am a B.Tech Graduate in Computer Science and has a work experience of 6 years in IT and currently working as a SharePoint Administrator.

2. I am told as I did graduation in Computers 2 years will be taken of my experience while assessing the points for eligibility, is that true?

3. I am 28 years old now. I fit in with the list of occupations in SOL and to be assessed by ACS.

4. Is anyone of you working on the same profile as mine or any idea if anyone has applied and waiting for their Visa (This is what I think I would fit in 261112). 

5. If any of you have already moved to Australia and working in IT related jobs and are assessed by ACS, could you please give me an idea of how SharePoint Administration job market is there at the moment and in about 6 months time, how would it be?

6. Also I am told I would fit in 190 visa class as well, what are the chances to get the state authority sponsorship?


My queries here are, when is the perfect time for me to start applying, What needs to be done before submitting EOI. IS it a good idea to go only through a authorized Immigration agent or can I do it on my own. Can some one please list out the points to be followed from the start.

Can you all please make sometime and help me out with the information. I would really appreciate your valuable time to have read this till here.

Looking forward to your valuable suggestions/information.

Regards


----------



## HarryChan (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi Probably little late in replying to yours but here are my ans:

1. ok. what is the question?
2. yes, in your case you have 6 years experience, only 4 will be taken as skilled experience towards the points calculation 

3. I am not sure as no one can judge by looking at the job title. Its actually the duties you performed counts towards a successful ACS verification.

4 I have applied for 263111 so not eligible to answer your other Questions 

keep researching and make note of the points you gather. this will help you a lot if you are going ahead with the application in the future.


----------



## tinkyx (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Guys

It took me 1 week for Skilled Assessment, 2 weeks for EOI and now in Visa application. Waiting for Malaysian Police clearance and dont know how long will it take. I found some people waited for more then 6 months to get it. Anyone have experience police clearance from malsyaia?


----------



## HarryChan (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello Buddy,
I had to obtain PCC from another country for my Mrs and in the acknowledgement it gives the average time and a number to contact for any inquiries. 
surely you will have some sort of contact number to contact them. phone no/ email ect?
This process is entirely depend on individual country's processing capabilities nothing to do with assessment or EOI - I am sure you are aware of this too.

I can understand your frustration but contacting them is the only option I think.

take care


----------



## tinkyx (Jun 5, 2014)

Phone calls are not being pickup, and email sent is not acknowledged.


----------



## adds85 (Apr 1, 2015)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> Hello, yes the dates I have provided is from visa payment/submission of application to visa grant.
> 
> We were given an invitation to apply for a visa less than a week after we submitted our EOI.


Hi When did you get your Medicals and PCC done? Do we do it after responding to invitation or provide the Medicals PCC report while replying to the invitation?

ANZSCO 221214- Auditor | VETASSESS applied 22-10-14| VETASSESS positive 26-02-15| IELTS 14-03-15| IELTS result Band 7.5 27-03-15| EOI 189 (65p): 02-04-15| Waiting for invitation |


----------



## Featherkazoo84 (May 3, 2015)

Hello All

I am currently in the process of getting my 189 visa processed. I was wondering what the medical examinations entail as I have been asked to have a medical assessment?

Also, are there any accountants out there who can tell me how long their visa took to come through? I hear that it is one of the most oversubscribed professions on the list.


----------



## tinkyx (Jun 5, 2014)

i just got mine granted on 24th Apr after submitting on Feb and it took about 55 days


----------



## imagine46 (Jun 11, 2015)

*How*



Tas Burrfoot said:


> Mine was:
> 
> Lodgement Date: 01.Oct.2012
> Visa Grant: 06.Nov.2012
> ...


How were you able to get so quicker? With health declaration did you do the health requirement before lodging the application or after receiving invitation?
Much appreciated, thanks


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

joelhunt said:


> Guys, My EOI have been successful. I would like to know how long did it take for any of you guys from lodging the main application and getting your PR. In the official website, its published as 6 months. But if you have received sny quicker, pls let me know the time frame.
> Many Thanks in advance


Could you please confirm how much time it takes for EOI response for subclass 189. I have applied for EOI for subclass 189 and it's been almost 3 weeks and havn't received any response.

Thanks


----------



## beireefer (Jul 27, 2015)

gagan.28 said:


> Could you please confirm how much time it takes for EOI response for subclass 189. I have applied for EOI for subclass 189 and it's been almost 3 weeks and havn't received any response.
> 
> Thanks


Hello gagan, what's your score?


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Actually, I have applied for subclass 190 with 60 points. I am preparing for PTE exam now so that I can apply for subclass 189 as well. For subclass 190, EOI was submitted on June 26 however haven't heard anything back.


----------



## beireefer (Jul 27, 2015)

gagan.28 said:


> Actually, I have applied for subclass 190 with 60 points. I am preparing for PTE exam now so that I can apply for subclass 189 as well. For subclass 190, EOI was submitted on June 26 however haven't heard anything back.


Guess you should be getting invited soon for class 190, goodluck with 189. Kindly share update info when you lodge 189 and get invited. Best of luck!


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Sure and thank you !


----------



## Kelschiao (Feb 24, 2015)

tinkyx said:


> i just got mine granted on 24th Apr after submitting on Feb and it took about 55 days


WOW, congratulations, that was speedy! 

We are in the process of lodging the online application. Did you upload your documents AFTER you lodged and paid for it? (a separate link page?) because we don't see where we can upload files in the forms pages. 

Also, did you certify every single document? e.g. all the pages of the passport 

Thanks!


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

hi,
I submitted all my medicals etc on 27th of aug. all other pending documents were submitted well in advance in mar 2015, after that I requested to keep visa processing on hold.
CO later asked me to provide medicals of all the family and I completed this on 27th of august.
when can I expect my grant?
although I have not yet submitted form 80 as they have never asked for the same, is this absolutely required?
pls suggest expected 189 visa grant timings.
thanks in advance,


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

kakkar.abhi said:


> hi,
> I submitted all my medicals etc on 27th of aug. all other pending documents were submitted well in advance in mar 2015, after that I requested to keep visa processing on hold.
> CO later asked me to provide medicals of all the family and I completed this on 27th of august.
> when can I expect my grant?
> ...


When you lodge your application if 90 days has been gone very soon you will get grant 

Regarding form 80 it varies case to case some time CO not ask to provide Form 80


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kakkar.abhi said:


> hi,
> 
> pls suggest expected 189 visa grant timings.
> thanks in advance,


Please do not use text speak on the forum. 
See rule 6.

thank you


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

Eng.Waqas said:


> When you lodge your application if 90 days has been gone very soon you will get grant
> 
> Regarding form 80 it varies case to case some time CO not ask to provide Form 80


hey
received my visa grant on 5th of sep   
god bless all......


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

kakkar.abhi said:


> hey
> received my visa grant on 5th of sep
> god bless all......


and also i was not asked to submit form 80


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi, I lodged my visa application under subclass 189 on 12th Aug and then uploaded all the docs including PCCs and medicals. However, my visa application status has been 'application received' from the beginning and has not changed. Does it change and how long does it take for it to change?
How do I get to know if a CO has been assigned to me?
I checked on Aus immig website and it states that np Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications have been assigned for applications lodged after 2 July 2015. Am I looking at the right information?
How soon can I expect an answer regarding my visa?
Also, what is this Form 80 for and should I fill it and upload or wait for CO to ask for it?

Thanks.


----------



## AvinashDash (Sep 28, 2015)

hkaur said:


> Hi, I lodged my visa application under subclass 189 on 12th Aug and then uploaded all the docs including PCCs and medicals. However, my visa application status has been 'application received' from the beginning and has not changed. Does it change and how long does it take for it to change?
> How do I get to know if a CO has been assigned to me?
> I checked on Aus immig website and it states that np Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications have been assigned for applications lodged after 2 July 2015. Am I looking at the right information?
> How soon can I expect an answer regarding my visa?
> ...


Hi Ms. Kaur,

I am already done collecting PCC doc. But my agent has advised me not to go for Medicals now.
Can u please let us know when did u start off with EOI and what was your total points.

CO normally takes a month to get assigned, unless you are lucky enough.

As far as I know about Form 80, it depends on the CO whether to ask for it or not. My roommate was not asked to submit the same. 


IELTS (9, 8.5, 8.5, 7.5) 7 July 14 | Skills Assessed 233914 20 Aug 15| EOI (189) 25 Aug 15 (60 points) | Invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi - I have a question regarding partner points for subclass189. Can fiance be considered as partner ? Also, is it necessary to have her occupation on the same skilled occupation list as mine?


----------



## diogosgp (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi guys I have a question.

If the case officer request the medical exams, does that means all the other documents are good?

visa 189


----------



## wanwaral (Mar 14, 2016)

*EOI application time for subclass 189*

Hi,

I will be applying for EOI under subclass 189 in a day or two. I have sixty points overall.
I am applying under business analyst category.

Age:30
Education: 15
Exp:5
English Exam: 10.

When can I expect my invitation to arrive? Also is there any people who applied with sixty points for business analyst under 189, please share your experience.


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 9, 2016)

What are chances to get invitation for EOI under subclass 189, if applied today. My points are 65 as of now but would be reduced to 55 start of July. Then I need to go for state nomination.

I ma applying under "Software Engineer"

Appreciate if someone can share their experience.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

rajeevjaiiswal said:


> What are chances to get invitation for EOI under subclass 189, if applied today. My points are 65 as of now but would be reduced to 55 start of July. Then I need to go for state nomination.
> 
> I ma applying under "Software Engineer"
> 
> Appreciate if someone can share their experience.


Very less chances with 65 points as many are already waiting since March. You need to enhance your scores by at least 70 if you want invitation in May.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

wanwaral said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be applying for EOI under subclass 189 in a day or two. I have sixty points overall.
> I am applying under business analyst category.
> ...


Did you applied ? Received invitation ?

Regards
Sumit


----------

